

Spam your bosses. Give up the fear of what sharing your opinion is going to do. - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/01/spam-your-bosses.html

======
yannis
Please read [http://blog.bruceabernethy.com/post/Unskilled-and-Unaware-
of...](http://blog.bruceabernethy.com/post/Unskilled-and-Unaware-of-It.aspx)
before you do that.

~~~
nate
Yep. And I'm not advising people take an air of knowing it all when doing
something like this. Sharing an opinion doesn't mean preaching an opinion.

This was an interesting article to find above this one:
[http://successfulsoftware.net/2007/08/07/if-you-arent-
embarr...](http://successfulsoftware.net/2007/08/07/if-you-arent-embarrassed-
by-v10-you-didnt-release-it-early-enough/)

Most of your opinions and ideas are the same way. If you don't get them out
there to be acted on and dented and molded and "bought", you don't get the
feedback you need.

You should probably be a bit embarrassed by ideas and opinions you have
constantly. But iterating on them with others in the wild, like software, is a
good way to improve them.

------
GFischer
What about the chain of command?

I think that doing this might be interpreted as jumping over your superiors
(though if you didn't get in trouble before, all the power to you :) ).

~~~
nate
What about it? Most of us don't work in the military. And the companies that
are run like militaries aren't that pleasant or creative to be in.

I'm not promoting a habit of taking your problems to your bosses boss. But
often in enormous corporations many of us find ourselves in, or even a small
one, your boss is merely a manager. Not your parent. Not god. Many of them
would respect a bit more opinions sent their way. And many things have nothing
to do with their job or purview anyways, and need to be discussed in another
department or job function.

